
Why I'm coming home to OpenBSD - rohshall
http://www.h-i-r.net/2011/05/why-im-coming-home-to-openbsd.html?m=1
======
codewright
I'm a little skeptical of using an OS as a work machine that I can't/won't
deploy to for my work. (I write network services and web apps that run on
Linux servers.)

I also have a long and storied history of _despising_ ports. I'm convinced
that people that actually like ports have nothing better to do with their time
than compile/tweak packages.

~~~
bulibuta
The ports system is for developers only. Not recommended for end-users. Binary
packages are the way to go. It's emphasized in the FAQ multiple times and also
across most tutorials and mailing lists.

So your statement is just uneducated and ignorant.

~~~
codewright
It doesn't get emphasized in the FreeBSD community at all, maybe it's
different for OpenBSD.

~~~
bulibuta
Of course it's different. There are two, almost entirely, different projects.
That includes the documentation.

